# Norfolk Lines - Muddle



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems with the normally brilliant Norfolk Lines?

Trying to book a crossing this week.

First had two prices from the Motorhome Ticket Club of £63. and then £78. Phoned Norfolk Lines direct on Friday to get clarificationand in the space of half an hour had prices quoted of £73, £78 and finally £88 (which I have been assured by a supervisor is the correct one).


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*FERRY TICKETS*

A member of my VW club has just booked with Seafrance for July and paid £60 return.

Have you shopped around?

Texas


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Try different crossing times. It is cheaper usualy after 5pm going out & before 10.00am coming back. 


Motorhomer


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thamks. We will look into Sea France.

The quotes for Norfolk line were all for the cheaper period for the same day.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I was disappointed with NorfolkLine earlier this year.

I tried to book a 22' m/home with a short (6') one-wheeled trailer (my motorcycle). They were forcing me to book it as a motorhome towing a caravan, and wouldn't come up with a competitive price for an outfit that was well under 29' long.

Despite two protracted conversations (one with a supervisor) I got nowhere, and eventually gave up, booked with P&O on a much more socially-acceptable timed crossing, and saved a large amount of money at the same time. I can't remember the exact figures now, but P&O wanted something in the order of £120 and NorfolkLine wanted something like £180.

I was very disappointed at the stupidity of, and lack of discretion within, NorfolkLine's pricing structure. Their staff sounded 'tired' and disinterested.

I shall, of course, check their prices again for our next jaunt, but they are not now at the top of my list - they are gods with feet of clay!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

When I booked with Norfolkline for August this year in January the person on the phone could not have been more helpful. Even suggested that I declared somewhat over 7.5 metres as 7.5 metres and started off with the cheapest fares for the day I wished to travel. Also found travel with them far more relaxing than the P&O etc routes.
Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

booked to go in july with norfolk line £30.00 cheaper if we towed a caravan £118.00 return any time instead of £148.00 so told them we had caravan (total lie) nobody queried it at dover or dunquirk on return.(can't spell sorry)

olley


----------

